# Belvidere NJ Tractor and farm truck show Sept 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Historical village of Belvidere NJ will be having a tractor and farm truck show on Sept. 12, 2004. Here is a link:

http://www.victorianbelvidere.com/farmtruckshowform.htm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll be at this one looking for fellow members and trying to recruit new mwmbers too.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW.........Belvidere, NJ. that town brings back lots of memories. I used to wheel and deal with a company there that was supposedly one of the largest farm implement and parts etcsuppliers.....Garden State Farm Supply. Used to be owned by the Moss brothers. At the time We were snowmobile dealers and Garden State was the distributor for the brand so I used to make two runs from our place in Pennsylvania to Belvidere NJ every week from about Late October up till about early April picking up parts and sleds etc. In all the times I have been there I had never ever found anything that was of interest or to do if I had to overnight until parts and order was gotten up. IIRC there wa a huge cabbage farm not too far away though! Oh and yes I went right through Stoudesburg (sp?) on I80, so I may have even passed Bontai a time or two in my travels. This was back in the late 60's to very early 70/71 time frame........then I headed south and never went back!


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Hmmm.... Never heard of that company. Where were the located. Still isn't much to do there today.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Where at exactly in Belvidere I could not begin to tell you anymore, as its been a looooooong time ago. But I do remember the name as Garden State Farm Supply..........


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

The only reason I asked is because I was curious as to what that building is now. Although I have an idea where it might have been, I'll have to ask my girlfriends father if he would know. They lived in Belvidere for about 20yrs. now and, depending on when the company went out of business, more then likely the building would have set empty for awhile.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It was about 1983 when I had a job cutting grass commercially with a lot in Belvidere being one of my stops. There was a building across the street that sold feed and baby chicks and such. Since I go through town every night on my way home, i tried to find it, but couldn't. Either the building has been replaced with something else, or I just can't find it, I suspect the first is more likely. The whole area has changed quite a bit since 1983. LOTS of new houses, but not many places to work.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Deerhunter and Bontai:

Next time any of you are in the big, (did I say big?) town of Belvidere, do me a favor. If you see an old timer waddling down the street in a walker or using a cane or just setting on a bench somewhere ask them if they ever heard of Garden State Farm Supply............or heard of the Moss brothers that owned it. I'm just curious. Seems as big of a company as it was back then that it would be forgotten so quickly.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Next time I run into one of the Crane Bros. I'll have to ask them about the place. I think the place Bonti is talking about was called Hazerets or Hazletts hachery. I remember going there with my dad when I was but a wee lad. I believe it was located on the main road that leads out to town towards Harmony. I think it was on the left leaving Belvidere just before you get to the old RR bridge.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't get there for the show. My brother and his lovely wife had a celebration of their 25 years of marriage and I was elected videographer when the guy didn't show. I had a good time, but no tractors


----------

